# Weird budgie poops



## blujewel (Aug 24, 2012)

My female budgie started having watery poop two days ago. I was cleaning the cage when it started so I figured she was maybe a bit stressed. I have noticed today that her stool is now larger and green with what seems to be extra liquid. I have attached a picture. She had some lettuce two days ago and the green poop today seems to have small green pieces in it. The consistency is a soft and a bit slimey. She has minimal green staining around her vent feathers. Any thoughts what could be up? I plan on bringing her to the vet as soon as I can get an appointment this week. 

Her mate shares a cage with her and his stool seems fine.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's a very brightly colored green.

Is it possibly due to the change in her diet?
Does she have colored pellets and/or a green colored mineral block in the cage?
Have you given her lots of green vegetables in the last few days?

I'm glad you are taking her in for an appointment with the Avian Vet this week.*


----------



## blujewel (Aug 24, 2012)

They eat lettuce fairly regularly as well as a seed based diet. Last time they had lettuce was two days ago. Her stool varies from that colour to a darker green colour with the liquid having a yellow/green tinge.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's best you take her in to see your Avian Vet for a fecal gram stain and proper diagnosis. Her droppings are not what one would consider to be "normal" and may be indicative of a bacterial or fungal infection.

Do you give them ACV?
You can learn about it in this link:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-holistic-natural-remedies/103936-apple-cider-vinegar.html*


----------



## blujewel (Aug 24, 2012)

So we went to the vet today. He said that the stools look like she is passing food quickly through her system but there are no other symptoms. He said it is possiblr she is eating too quickly and it is messing with her digestion. He checked for absesses around her abdomen and found nothing. He gave me a vitamin supplement and said to try it out and keep observing them. If she had an infection he said he may expect to see it in bothbirds since they are on the same diet and exposed to the same things. by the end of the week she has not improved he wants me to send in a stool sample and may consider giving her antibiotics. She is active and chipper and aside from the gross poops seems like herself. Hopefully we can get her feeling better soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Was the vet you took her to a certified Avian Vet?*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad she's still acting like her normal self! 

Concerning the vet visit, I'm surprised the vet couldn't come to any other conclusions--I've never heard of "passing food too quickly" to cause bright green poop. :S 

Was it an Avian Vet you saw? 

Also, it is possible it was caused by something she ate that maybe was inconsistent or something, as a one time thing. Are her poops still bright green? 

If they are, I think it's very possible it's an infection or disturbance in her system and if their diet has been consistent then I don't think it has to do with what they're eating. You won't necessarily see it in both birds, just like how not all family members have a cold at the same time. 

I hope she does improve over the next few days! :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those are my concerns as well, Star.

You, however, took the time to write them out whereas I simply asked if the vet was an Avian Vet. :laughing1:

The cursory exam, lack of a fecal gram stain and expectation that both birds would be exhibiting the symptoms if the female was ill do not sound like the diagnosis of a qualified Avian Vet.*


----------



## blujewel (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes he is a certified avian vet. The poops are no longer bright green. Now just soft dark with yellow/green liquid. He said the yellow liquid can sometimes be due to liver issues and enquired about potential Teflon exposure but ruled that out as we do not cooking teflon. He asked me nto to give them any lettuce or treats over the next few days and observe.

He is not a board certified avian vet but is a member of the aav, sorry. Anyways, first sign of any worsening and I will be bringing her stool sample for examination and talking with him about antibiotics.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm moving your thread out of the Emergency Forum and over into "Budgie Health" at this time.

Here is some information on Liver Disease that should be helpful to you:

http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Hepatic-Lipidosis-Fatty-Liver.pdf

Liver Disorders in Birds | VCA Animal Hospitals

Fatty Liver (Hepatic Lipidosis) in Birds: Symptoms, Diagnosis and Treatment

Fatty Liver Disease in Birds

Using Milk Thistle and Dandelion Root can help to detoxify the liver.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I hope your bird is ok. I would have expected the vet to do a fecal test on the initial visit and perhaps blood tests if a liver issue is suspected.


----------



## blujewel (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, I appreciate the help!


----------

